# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Help

## CRIME

Народ не подскажите если сайт какой нибудь где самоубийцы между собой общаются через Web камеру ( видеосвязь ) ?

----------


## Yrok25

зачем ?

----------


## zmejka

CRIME, смотри личку

----------


## .,.,

Так и с этого сайта пользователи могут общаться через камеру, если захотят, просто для этого надо группироваться в скайпе и всё. Кстати, раньше подобное тут экспериментировалось довольно часто. Как сейчас,не знаю.

----------


## CRIME

Посмотрел личку

----------


## Justitiam

Зачем? Убиться массово? Как лемминги?

----------

